# So excited!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go!! You will doing a great thing to find great homes for great dogs.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you! And I'm so excited FOR you! I don't think there is a rescue anywhere in the world right now whether breed, mixed or special needs, that is not desperate for volunteers. Transporting and home visits are great ways to get started, and when you are able, fostering will be the cherry on top.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's wonderful!!! I'm excited for you! I'm sure you will be a great addition to the rescue group!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wonderful news!!! A big Congrats to you for helping to place rescued Goldens !


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I believe my first transport will be in early september, and we have a BBQ at the end of august. SOOO exciting


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope you will enjoy working with the Golden Rescue in Ottawa. You will soon learn and feel how rewarding it is knowing you are making a difference in the life of a Golden in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*

Jamm

You are a heroine!! What you will be doing *for the Goldens is so VERY IMPORTANT and life saving-transports, home visits, etc.
They can't place a Golden in their new home without this!!*

When you get your own place you can foster, but until then, *you will SAVE SO MANY!!!*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great news! You'll make a fine addition to the Rescue team and I'm sure the humans and goldens are thrilled to have you on board!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! What a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Every job in rescue is just as important as fostering. THANK YOU THANK YOU. You will enjoy it. I love doing transports.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats wonderful....lucky dogs to have you helping them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words  I am beyond excited!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*

Jamm

Thank you so much for the lifesaving work you will be doing! 

You are an ANGEL!!!!


----------

